# Heinichen's Missa 9



## jcn

Does anyone know of this piece? I really love it a lot.


----------



## Pugg

jcn said:


> Does anyone know of this piece? I really love it a lot.


I know one version and it's just about okay, not better then other "sacred works " from that period.:angel:


----------



## jcn

Pugg said:


> I know one version and it's just about okay, not better then other "sacred works " from that period.:angel:


Just okay???

Heinichen is one of the few baroque composers that loves to use the french horn, and all of his masses include it, and he finds different creative ways to use the french horn in each of his masses.

In this specific mass, he adds trumpets which he in general uses less frequently, and throughout this mass, the horns and trumpets engage in some epic battling?


----------



## Pugg

jcn said:


> Just okay???
> 
> Heinichen is one of the few baroque composers that loves to use the french horn, and all of his masses include it, and he finds different creative ways to use the french horn in each of his masses.
> 
> In this specific mass, he adds trumpets which he in general uses less frequently, and throughout this mass, the horns and trumpets engage in some epic battling?


At least I replied , if you don't like, though, it's how I feel


----------



## dieter

Am listening to it now: I see what you mean. It's beautiful, piquant orchestration. I; I'll play the masses no 11 and 12 next.
I rate Heinichen very highly.


----------

